# Green Mountian Diapers Fitteds vs. prefolds: EBF poop



## MelliPaige

I posted before on how I was scared of cloth but now with so much support from you ladies I'm confident enough to finish buying my stash :)

I think we are gonna go the fitted and/or prefold and covers route. 
I have 10 newborn fitted diapers and thinking about ordering a dozen newborn prefolds.

I'm using gmd and at about 10 pounds my baby will grow out of these diapers so before he's born I'm gonna go ahead and buy the next size up..since I won't be able to test it myself I was wondering how well a pined or snappied prefold holds breastfed poop compared to the fitted diapers. 

Thanks!


----------



## sheldonsmommy

I use Fuzzibunz one size (they're pocket inserts with snaps at the front). Since mine are one size adjustable, they are still a little big for my 13lb son, and every once in a while I get some spillage from the legs. That being said, he doesn't poop often and when he does it has exploded through even the best fitting disposable. 

I find because ebf baby poop is watery, it gets absorbed into the cloth fairly quickly. 

Glad to hear you're finding a system that will work for you!


----------



## Rachel_C

I would wait. Perhaps compile a few shopping lists, price things up etc, but I wouldn't buy a whole other set for the next size up just yet. You may find you hate what you've chosen... I speak from personal experience and I know a lot of others have done the same. If you want to plan ahead, I'd buy one or two of the options you're considering to try when LO approaches growing out of the first lot, then just order more if you want more of the same. 

To answer the question though, I've found that a prefold with a nippa is pretty much the same as a fitted in terms of containment, IF you get it on right and held in place properly. There is a knack to it but it's not difficult to learn if you are so inclined :)

The downside to fitteds (compared to prefolds) is that they are already shaped, so if you have a baby who is an unusual shape (really long/chunky/skinny), you can't do much to adjust the fitted to fit your baby better. However, most fitteds will be fine on most babies, as they are helped out by the wrap too. It's more the 'extreme' shaped babies who might have an issue. 

The downside to prefolds is that it is more reliant on your skills. If you get it right, you might be able to get a better fit (and, therefore, containment) with prefolds, but only if you get it right and get it right every time. Babies seem to know when a nappy isn't on right and will save up the poo for just such a time. :rofl:


----------



## MelliPaige

The prefolds are a lot cheaper, but my husband is very hesitant to use those.
Should I order a dozen newborn prefolds for him to try? I showed him a video of one being snappied on and he looked terrified lol


----------



## sheldonsmommy

I think your husband will follow your lead. My dh was terrified of cloth too until he saw how easy it was (I used prefolds with ds1 for a bit out of old swaddling blankets). To make it easier on him I had them all prefolded and in a stack on the change table (I basically had them shaped like a disposable so he just had to put the baby in and pin the sides.)

This time around he was weary of my pockets (bahaha) so I let him use a disposable when he changed ds, which was once overnight. He eventually came around lol


----------



## Zfbaby

I agree with waiting. I was keen on getting a stash ready and buying in bulk when I saw good deals but I've wasted money by doing it that way and wish I'd waited. I have a stack of fuzzibunz that have never fitted ds to prove it. in fact most of the nappies I bought before he was born turned out to be useless. Fuzzibunz & tots bots haven't worked for us at all and we have minimal success with rumparooz :( that equals a lot of pounds!


----------



## MelliPaige

Thanks..it think i will just put our money back and buy some newborn prefolds for him and see what he thinks...hopefully he thinks those are just as good since those are the cheapest haha.


----------



## ickle pand

Maybe only buy 1 or two until you see if you like them rather than 12.


----------



## Rachel_C

Yeah I'd just buy a couple to try out. Actually, I couldn't use newborn prefolds at all on my LO, she was only 7lb4oz but had a big bottom - they wouldn't fold around her!!! So maybe look at the sizes and get one size up - you can always fold them smaller but you can't make them bigger.


----------



## Yipee

I agree on the waiting and trying out different things before buying a lot. I was so anxious to buy while pregnant (I was just so excited) and ended up buying some things that I don't really like now that I'm actually using them.

That said, waiting won't necessarily save you from wasting money! When I was pregnant, I thought I would love cotton prefolds because they are natural, so I bought those in newborn and small. Then when I actually started cloth diapering (at 3 months; was just too overwhelmed when she was newborn), I decided I liked pockets better, because of the stay-dry layer. So bought a bunch more of those. Now the pockets are not fitting her as well and she's wetting more so and I'm getting some leaks, and I'm thinking maybe I should have just gotten more prefolds in larger sizes, and some stay-dry liners if necessary! 

Though honestly, I don't think you'll ever regret buying a dozen prefolds in size small. They're just so versatile and useful. My baby is too fat now to snappi on the size smalls, so I just tri-fold them and lay them in a Thirsties cover. So easy, and works great. Never had a problem with leaking poop, though she's not usually a huge pooper, so maybe that's why. I ended up with some preemie prefolds somehow, and I use those as boosters in her overnight diaper, and for drying her after a diaper change. I also use prefolds as changing pads. 

I have not ended up using my newborn GMD prefolds at all yet. My baby was 7 1/2 lbs at birth, but just seemed so tiny and delicate and the prefold seemed so bulky, and the snappi so pointy! I had one GMD newborn fitted, and I was much more comfortable using that. But maybe that was just me being an overwhelmed FTM; I don't know. Now that she's more solid, and I'm more confident, I have no problem putting her in a prefold with a snappy though.


----------

